# Understanding API test results...



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm hesitant to post this because I'm expecting a negative remark or two, or more.  I have kept fish for so many years but NEVER once owned a test kit. The majority of the fish I have kept over the years lived to a ripe old age. I finally have bought my first test kit. Here are the results of the water I just tested from one of my tanks.

Nitrate: 0ppm
Ammonia: 0ppm
ph 7.6
High Range PH: 8.4
Nitrite: 0ppm

Tapwater results straight from the sink
ph 7.6
High Range ph 7.4

I have lost my booklet that comes with the test kit. What in the world do all these numbers mean? I don't understand any of it. I'm hoping someone won't mind helping me to understand this.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks fine IMO.

Only your tap has a pH of 7.5ish, your tank has a pH of 8.4. You may want to look into why your pH is increasing so much. There are many things that could do this. I suggest setting some tap water in a bare bucket for 24 to 48 hour. Sometimes tap water can contain a decent amount of CO2 gas, which will lower the pH out of the tap. The CO2 will gas off over the next day, which makes the pH go up(loss of an acid will make it more basic).

If your bare bucket stays with a pH of 7.5ish then it is something in your tank. The only common thing that would do this is CaCO3 (calcium carbonate). This comes in many forms, but it is usually marine based as far as aquariums go. Dead Coral and crushed coral gravel, also limestone, sandstone will do it I think... rocks that fizz when vinegar is placed on them are basic and will raise the pH, cuz they dissolve and make the water more basic.


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I was wondering too... There are 2 bottles in the test kit for ph. One says ph and the other says High Range ph. When I test with the 1st bottle the ph is 7.6 and the other bottle that says High Range is 8.4 
So I have two different ph's? LOL? I don't get that... Which one am I supposed to go by?
The tank I'm testing from is a bare bottom 55 gallon, no substrate or decor.
It is also freshwater.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good. I would assume this was done right after a water change? The nitrates would normally show some sort of result in a cycled tank. 

Ammonia should be 0
Nitrite should be 0
Nitrate should be <40
Your current pH should be safe for most fish

The way you test for pH is you start with the standard pH test. If the number goes to the highest mark you use the "High Range pH" test instead. Since 7.6 is the highest number on that scale, you would switch to using the "High Range pH" kit. Since you did do that your tank water is a pH of 8.4 (not 7.6). On your tap water, your water is probably somewhere between 7.4 and 7.6 since you did switch to high range pH when you hit 7.6, but it gave a lower result. 

Ask your utility company (or the city) for a water report. You will get a paper that will list everything that is in the water. You may find that you have high levels of chloramine, chlorine, or ammonia in your water. In that case you will have to take preventative measures against the pollutants in the water.


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, I did do a 40% water change yesterday. Thanks for letting me know to go by the High Range ph. I was very confused. I will call the city on Monday to ask for a report. I'll betchya I won't know how to read it, so I'll probably have to ask for help again. What caused the tapwater range of 7.4-7.6 to go up to 8.4 in my tank? If it wasn't that high out of the tap, why is it in the aquarium?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

My water does the same thing with pH. It is 7.4 out of the tap, but if I let it sit out 24 hours, it goes to 8.4. Someone explained it to me once (something to do with the CO2), but I have forgotten the exact reason for it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Mik already explained this. Basically the reason that it happens is this.

-Carbon Dioxide is acidic.
-Acids make the pH go down.
-Carbon Dioxide is commonly found dissolved in tap water.
-The Carbon Dioxide is released out of the water after the water is added to your tank. The bubbles from air pumps and the movement of the filter add Oxygen to the tank, and the Carbon Dioxide is removed. 
When acids are removed from water, the water becomes more basic.
-Bases make the pH go up.

So in short, your water looses acids and the pH goes up.


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

When my husband got home I had him read this and he said Mica explained it clearly. I'm glad he gets it. I don't right now but I will.


----------



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great explanations!!


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Here ya go! 
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Downloads.html

That includes the test kit instructions/color chart downloads
There's a PDF link after every color chart that you can open =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry but how do u have 0 Nitrate? i dunno but that somehow doesnt seem right to me. as for your pH buffin up in the tank....do u happen to have shells or corals in the subtrate or as decor?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Zakk said:


> sorry but how do u have 0 Nitrate? i dunno but that somehow doesnt seem right to me. as for your pH buffin up in the tank....do u happen to have shells or corals in the subtrate or as decor?


She said its a barebottom tank with no substrate or decor...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

She also said that she did a large water change.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

ok my bad about the bare bottom tank. but BML....even if you did a large water change chances of NH3 hittin 0 is nil to hard.....unless it means she is kicking of a cycle. my point is an established tank cant have 0 NH3.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

0 nitrate is weird in a tank that you haven't just filled. I does happen with plants or lots of algae. But if you always get 0 nitrate, you may have a bad bottle of reagent. The best test kits come with known samples so you can test the test. 

Water companies like to pump water around pH 7-7.5. So they use NaOH or HCl, just like pH up and down, you get from the store. And just like using pH up or down, it only lasts a few days before the reverting.


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

It's 2 days later, just tested the nitrates again. I'm attaching a photo because to me it's saying it's still 0ppm. Maybe I bought a bad test kit? 
Thanks to you all for trying to give me an education on this topic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

ok thats plain weird! am guessing no plants at all in the tank?


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

No plants in that tank. 
Ah well, I'm thinking I surely have a bad test kit. I tested my 90 gallon (different tank) that has 2 blood parrots, a severum, and Columbian tetras. The nitrates read zero as well. I have not done a water change on that tank for 4 days. If I can find the receipt I'll see if I can get my money back. I'm actually a little peeved over this happening. I feel bad for bothering everyone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

ummmmm....how often do u do water changes?


----------



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

I normally do 25% water changes once a week. I let the 55 go for longer so I did a larger water change this last time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

ok.....i am guessing it is indeed a bad kit. get it replaced. try Sera's test kits. i use them and never had a problem


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a 5 gallon tank once that never showed any nitrates. Dunno why. The test kits showed nitrates in my other tanks so I know the testkit was working.


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

I think you should take a sample of your water into a LFS and see what their readings are. That way you know if it's your kit or your tank so you don't take the time to return it to find out it really was the tanks. LFS are usually more than happy to test your water for ya.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

If you are not shaking the reagent and test tube as outlined in the directions , the test will not shaking work. Shake reagent #2 for 30sec. shake the test tube for 1 min once both reagent are added. Let sit for 5 min before matching to color card.


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> Mik already explained this. Basically the reason that it happens is this.
> 
> -Carbon Dioxide is acidic.
> -Acids make the pH go down.
> ...




Im confused. So is a 8.4 PH lower or higher then 7.6 ? The way the first posts were sounding, makes it sound like 8.4 is lower ? My PH is around 6.0 or so.. Does mean i have a low or high PH ? I have driftwood in my tank. I use a powerhead with bubble and i use a 3 inch airstone. My tank is a 27g hex. Its deep but only 18 inchs wide.... If i turn my airstone off at night will that make my PH go or down ? Or will it not affect PH because i already have a powerhead that does reach the bottom of the tank i can see the bubbles and movement of the water because of them. Not to mention my filter.

I had 10 neons in my tank and 1 died last night. Im trying to figure out why and someone on yahoo answers said it is because when i turn the light off the CO2 builds up and could be a reason why neons die when people turn the lights off.. She suggested to increase surface movement for more O2 in the water, i also turn my airstone off at night due to the pump noise and it being in my bedroom... The powerhead tho like i said is on 24/7 with the filter.. So CO2 shouldnt be building up... Or can it ? I dont have live plants either just fake ones.

All my test levels are fine nitrite,ammonia,nitrate ect


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

There really is no high or low pH IMO. pH has a range from 0 to 14. 0 is acidic, 14 is basic, and 7 is neutral. A pH of 8.0 has a higher number than 7.6, which just means it more basic. pH is relative to the acidic ions and the basic ions(OH-, HCO3-, H3O+, CO2, ect). A pH of 6.0 is considered acidic and is lower than say 8.0. 

Turning off an airstone at night, should not effect the pH (at least as far as we are concerned). Running a airstone will lower the CO2 content of the water, because it breaks the surface tension making it easier for the gas to escape. The airstone itself does not add oxygen to the water. It aids in moving the water across the surface allowing for oxygen exchange. Pretty much every filter and powerhead does this better. Use of an airstone is up to the keeper, its benefits are very limited. Do to the loss of CO2, pH should technically rise, however the change will be so slight that I doubt your test kit will detect it. There should be no CO2 level change in your tank between day and night (as far as we care) the filter and powerhead are doing more than enough. 

Fish don't die at the slightest pH change(except a few PITA ones). And you have a great pH for neons. While it is true that CO2 can increase at night in a planted tank, due to the plants respiration, this is normally not an issue. 

If it helps to bring this into perspective a normal nonplanted tank will have a 3-5ppm level of CO2. A tank with a pressurized CO2 injection system will maintain a CO2 level of 30ppm or higher during the day and some maintain that 24/7. A hi tech planted tank may have a pH 'wave' going on, dependent on how the user sets things up. I assure you fish are fine and happy either way. 

The only time pH should be an issue is if you have a pH crash. 

I hope that helps, and makes sense...... I tried to simplify it best I could.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

As mik said, it is better to think of the pH as acidic or basic, but many people will refer to a higher number pH as a higher pH. Some people will also refer to anything over 7 as a positive pH and anything under 7 as a negative pH. Keep in mind that referring to them that way will not be acceptable in chemistry class xD

I doubt that pH is your problem. A slight change in pH isnt going to kill neons. You wouldn't die just because you walked into a room full of cigarette smoke. Remember, fish are just as much animals as you and me. They can get sick and have problems, and you may never notice until they die. Fish can get cancer and TB and many other ailments that humans can get, that will be unnoticeable from a human point of view. 

Whenever there is ANY issue with my tank, I always do a good water change. I make sure the tank is very clean. When you do this, you will notice all the fish get a little more excited and happy. The water quality may not be the issue, but it doesn't hurt to clean the tank.


----------

